# First Gobbler



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Day started off bad for my buddy and I when we showed up to a woods we scouted and found that there was already someone hunting today. So we made the mad dash for another set of woods we hunt and made it in just after daybreak. We heard some gobbling so we set up and sat back. Watched a very large Tom chase a hen around the corn field. We called for him and he gave us the look, but opted to follow the hen. It was awesome to see one in full strut, that was worth our trip alone.

After the tom went away after the hen, we moved to a location closer to the field. My buddy used his slate to call and we could not get any gobbles from anywhere. He told me to get my mouthcall out and give it a try. I am new to this so I was not real sure of my ability yet, but as soon as I yelped we got a gobble back. 

Long story short, I called him for about twenty minutes before we could tell he was close and we stopped calling. He cam out of the woods into the field about fifty yards in front of us, and came right to us. When he got about thirty yards out I made the shot and dropped him.

I am hooked on turkey hunting after this experience. It was awesome.

Turkey ended up being 20 pounds, with a 9 inch beard, and 3/4 inch spurs.
Not the biggest, but he will be the one I remember.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Congratulations on your first gobbler! It is truly an addictive pastime, there really isn't anything quite like working in a bird! You still have plenty of time to work on a second tag!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats on your first bird! He's a beauty!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to you!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice! What county?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats! That sounds like a decent bird too! As long as they have a full set of tail feathers, they'll eat some lead!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Goooooody for you and what a great time you had.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Good job , congrats on the bird . Nice to fill that first tag so early . Heck I havent even been out yet , wont get out til sunday morning .


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice bird. Congrats to you Olwhitee.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats on your first bird !!!! Now you're addicted for life.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrates on your first, I got my first 4/25 after 4 yrs turkey hunting, 18lbs jake.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

nice bird you guys are wacken them


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, bird was taken in Auglaize county. We are going down to Jackson this weekend for a quick getaway to try to find some more birds. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Great story and nice bird. Congrats!


----------

